# Best Dovetail Saw I've Ever Used



## motthunter

sounds like a great deal.


----------



## DanYo

I like marples tools too. Will look for this saw next time I'm in Lowes.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

Cool. I have been locking into marples chisles at home depot, they around thirty bucks or so and look pretty nice. I'll have to check out this saw. I have been wanting a pull saw and I saw (no pun intended) a irwin flush trim/pull saw thing that looked pretty nice but it had to big of a kerf I think. Good review. Nice price as well.


----------



## flink

I've got one of these. I love it. It's come in handy doing repairs around my house. I recently needed to put some dowels into a doorframe to provide something for the hinge screws to bite on (it's a long story) and this was perfect for trimming them almost flush (I sanded the rest).

I have one of their general carpentry saws, too. It's a fast, clean cutter, and even easy to use when sawing wood balanced on a ceiling joist while hunched under a rafter in the attic ;-)


----------



## GaryK

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## BigBard

that saw is truly wonderful! never regret buying it!


----------



## Gerardo

*I have this same saw, and yes, it is quite amazing  however, does anyone know where I can purchase an extra saw blade?*


----------



## a1Jim

thanks Dennis


----------



## MacVane

Great saw, easy to put a kink in the blade though. Keep easy strokes. No clue where to get a new blade; Irwin owns Marples now. look online. For 12 bucks, get a new one, I bet a blade and shipping is more.
Perfomes great with good stroke.


----------



## skone

i love this saw. correction: loved. it's trashed. i agree that at the price, it's a great saw. don't count on finding a replacement easily. whether yours is marples, irwin or some other brand-- it seems to be all the same saw manufactured by Shark Corp. from what i can tell that's (if online) who you should be searching out for a new blade. and then it's nearly the cost of a whole new saw. as has been stated. i'm moving on to something else i think. it was like a hot girlfriend i once had. been there. done that. ready for something that will last a bit longer.


----------



## Adam_D

^^lol


----------

